# Need Help Please!



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going fishing with a friend that is not from this area and he would like to catch some catfish. I haven't found any decent holes during the spring and don't normally catfish till later in the year after the bass die down, so I am stuck. Stuck on the shore as well!

I will be fishing either Alum Creek or Delaware Lake most likely, so information on those lakes specifically would help the most. Honestly, if I can get on the fish I can figure out how to catch them, my issue is that it's spring, the temps are going to drop some, it'll likely rain the day before I go, and I don't have enough time to pre-fish or scout ahead of time.

Would anyone be willing to PM me or tell me where I can go to catch some catfish? I am not looking for monster catfish specifically, but would like to catch 6 or 8 2# to 5# catfish in a night of fishing. I just need help figuring out where to go that would give me the best chances.

Any help is very much appreciated, and I will keep any information given to myself. Thank you.

Mr. A


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm no help with those lakes, but I assume they have some shallow flats, perhaps adjacent to some deeper cover? That's where I'd target. If those shallow flats have some cover, all the better.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks! There are some good flats at or near drop offs that I know of from shore, at Alum. Delaware I'm not so sure about though. Still, good information, thanks!

Mr. A


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Also, if you can get fresh shad, a lot of bait stores have frozen shad. If they dont you may want to invest in a cast net. If u are lucky the shad may be spawning on the banks at nite, and u can scoop them up with a dip net. They are starting to spawn on the lakes I fish now Sometimes using floats can be way more productive than a bottom rig. A very easy and cheap float is simply tying a balloon on your line with a glow stick inside. If water is 6 foot set the float 3 feet. Hope this helps.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree with Ducky on using floats. I use floats a lot in lakes and whenever there is a calm enough eddie in rivers. Normally throw 1 pole on bottom and 1 on a float. I've never used a balloon before I always just use a slip bobber with a glow stick taped to it. Either way would work, there's many float options. Change depths to find where they are hitting at. Cut or live chubs are good if you can't find fresh shad.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Can't think of the name of the road there but it's the one further west off of 36/37 you use to get to Big Run section of Alum. Think there's a Lions club at top but anyways,I've had descent luck there this time of the even during tge day just there where you park. The key is finding that creek channel and getting your shad or shrimp in it.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

speaking of floats and glow sticks walmart has traditional style spring floats in which the top section is clear & hollow with a rubber cap. The Small glow sticks go inside. I was skeptical at first but I got a few and they work well for me. I use them on my kayak at night, so I dont need to cast that far. Dont work as well as a slip bobber but easy and convenient.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone, will see about getting some shad tonight. Then some catfish tomorrow! Thanks again for the advice and tips!

Mr. A


----------



## Blaster55 (May 10, 2011)

If u fish deleware for cats fish the all pier at main boat launch at night cast towards main lake 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

